# which snails ?



## denoo (Dec 10, 2011)

hi , im planning to get some snails to keep my algae under control for my freshwater 100 litre tank ,but im not quite sure which ones or how many , thanks


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

freshwater or salt? In saltwater you will want one cleaning invertebrate per gallon. In freshwater it just depends on how bad you need them. For freshwater snails I would get a few big snails like apple snails or many small ones like mystery snails. There are many other species you can choose. Just ask around before you buy for more info.


----------

